# Masterbuilt 560: Baking Steel + 700F?



## dsc106 (Jul 25, 2021)

I have a 3/8 thick baking steel I've used for homemade pizza in the oven, and instructions suggest heating it for an hour first in the oven to really get it up to temp.  As well, my cookbooks for oven specify after doing this to use the broiler for the last 1-2 minutes of the pizza to finish.

But, oven only gets to around 500F. Gravity Series gets to 700F, but no broiler.

1. At 700F, would I need to preheat the baking steel for an hour first to get it to retain max heat and not lose heat too quickly? Or would 30-40 minutes be enough?
2. Is the extra heat worth it vs the oven, even with losing the broiler? Anyway to replicate the same sort of broiler finish?

Mostly following the technique in Ken Forkish's "Elements of Pizza" book.


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 25, 2021)

I would think 30 minutes would be more than enough as the 560 is a convection oven, at least while the temp is rising,
Have to add that mine has way too much carbon/grease build up inside for me to risk running that high a temp as it would flame on for sure.
If you've been cooking briskets, ribs, birds and pork butts I would give it a serious cleaning around the "heat tube" and underbelly before hitting the afterburners so to speak.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2021)

Good advice above . 



dsc106 said:


> Is the extra heat worth it vs the oven .



That all depends on the pizza . My opinion is people make a mistake going high heat with a pizza that is topping heavy . The crust is done way before the rest gets cooked or even melted sometimes . 
So if you're going high heat give that some thought .



dsc106 said:


> Anyway to replicate the same sort of broiler finish?



Yes . Set your oven up ahead of time with the broiler on . When you bring it in from the grill , slide it under the broiler . Leave the door open so the element stays on .  Call the outside cook done when the dough looks good on the bottom . 
Finish under the broiler if needed . I have multiple stones , so all I have to do is move the pizza .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2021)

I’m sorry & didn’t mean to hijack your thread, but that is one good looking pizza Chop!!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That all depends on the pizza . My opinion is people make a mistake going high heat with a pizza that is topping heavy .



Well said. For topping heavy pizzas I don't go over 425


----------



## dsc106 (Jul 25, 2021)

Thanks all! I will be sure to clean the grill good before cranking the heat, I wasn't aware of this as I am new to this. And good points about the topping heavy pizzas - we generally do more minimalist pizzas, but I hadn't thought of that!

I suppose I could just move the pizza indoors to the oven, but I was hoping to get around heating the oven up as well and keep it simpler. Is that the only way? And if so, could I use only the broiler instead of heating the whole oven as well?

is it worth it to use the 560 for this at all, or perhaps just the oven at high heat with broiler then? I suppose I'd get a little of the wood fired smoke, but the cook is so short - is it noticeable much? And does the extra 200F make a big difference?


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2021)

Check this out , and I'm going to post a couple pics for you . 





						Couple pizzas / Different method
					

Always trying to perfect homemade pizza , just like a lot of you guys . Been thinking about getting a pizza oven , or the kit for my kettle . Working on a couple ideas right now . Not opposed to spending the money , just need it to make sense .  Anyway . Had my first wood fired Neapolitan style...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2021)

Did this for lunch . About 30 minutes ago . Actually my first cook on my new EX4 Weber pellet grill . 
30 minutes at 500 . Stone was pre heated 20 minutes . 
Pretty blonde on top . 





Here's the bottom . 





So you can see the difference . Now make no mistake . This is fantastic just like it is . I was going to tuck it under the broiler , but since I was already doing it I figured I could show you the effects , and these toppings are light .





When I do them in the house , here's how I set up the oven . Pizza was on the bottom pan first , with just sauce . No cheese . 





I pull and add the toppings , then under broiler 'til finished .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 25, 2021)

And I can't figure out why I'm starving for a pizza right now!!   

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> And I can't figure out why I'm starving for a pizza right now!!


 I was the same way , until I re read my comment below .


chopsaw said:


> Pretty blonde on top .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I was the same way , until I re read my comment below .


  well dang! Guess I'm still hungry, is it buy one get one free?

Ryan


----------



## bill1 (Jul 26, 2021)

If 500 is all you can get, you can still make great pizza.   Just adjust the time accordingly.  If too blond on top (love that expression) I can believe the kitchen broiler can make you as brunette as you want.  But you really want that wood-fired taste you can only get outdoors.  
This is pretty handy at determining just how hot your griddle/grill/stone/steel really is.  I think stones and steels heat up faster than we expect.


----------

